# Pub Crawl Gilbert AZ



## Awhipple (Jul 18, 2015)

This is an event that a great new bicycle shop that opened in Gilbert AZ. It starts at their shop and goes to the locations listed. The cold beer will help with the heat. As the night goes on it will get cooler. I have to get a picture of the skip tooth fender skirted bike the have the their roof for advertisement. Arizona people lets get out and support this local company so they can plan more rides for the winter when our weather is awesome!


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 18, 2015)

Sorry about the picture will try to flip it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2015)

Here you go.


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 1, 2015)

Awesome! I'm going to try to make it to this. Im suppose to work til 6 but I'll try to change my shift.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 1, 2015)

I will be there! Anyone else going to be there too!?


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 2, 2015)

Jarod24 I will be riding a 56 wasp, my wife a 54 starlet, and my daughter a 51 frankenbike. I'm glad somebody else here on the Cabe from Arizona seen this. This couple also has a shop in Mesa and had a decent swap meet 4 or 5 months ago. This is a good one to support. Possibly during the winter when everyone else is freezing we can get more rides scheduled. Be sure to check out their Facebook page. See you there.


----------

